# Man dies after falling from tree.



## dsell (Jan 16, 2013)

Man dies after falling from tree |Fox Kansas | KSAS-TV | Wichita News, Weather & Sports | FOX Programming


----------



## Incomplete (Jan 17, 2013)

That is sad&hellip;but WHA-AT?! How do you do that?! I guess the old joke had to have an origin. Man.


----------



## dsell (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder if his rope got caught in the branch he was cutting or if the branch he cut hit the one he was tied to. I can't believe he would cut the branch he was tied to. That rope had to do some serious damage to him.


----------



## TreeGuyHR (Jan 17, 2013)

I have watched and worked with some good, experienced climbers who take down a big chunk in the following order (leaving out what they are doing with personal lanyards or flip lines):

tie in life line above where the cut will be

make the face cut

tie rope to chunk and run through pulley (if rigging it down)

untie lifeline and let it hang or retie below cut

cut back cut

For me, I NEVER have my life line tied above my face cut. Too many what ifs in my mind. These guys swear by it because it is another point of attachment, and at a nice angle for support, to avoid that (I could fall over backwards feeling) when cutting at waist or shoulder height with just a flip line (or two) below). 

BTW, I always have two wire-core flip lines, one just below the cut and one lower down. I have my harness waist strap very tight -- I always seem to tighten some more once I have been in the tree a while. I guess then I.m less likely to fall out of it, upside down or not!:msp_smile:


----------

